# Barnett Strike Nine Flatband Conversion For High Power



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

The Barnett Strike Nine has been around for years.

As standard it is fitted with Barnetts famously stiff tubes. In this trim it will shoot a 1" ball at 21ftlbs of energy, but the tubes are not very nice to shoot. They seem to reach a hard stop and won't pull any further and for me this happens in too short a distance to be comfortable.

It was simple enough to bind 8 strips of Theraband to the forks, I retained the plastic fork caps to protect the bands from the metal fork tips, but the bands are bound to the metal arms and the binding goes round the corner for security.

I used the original enormous Barnett pouch because I'll only be using this for high power shooting with 1" steel balls.

The only modification I needed to make was to profile the edge of the (badly placed) screw hole in the back of the grip, this had a very sharp edge which was uncomfortable on the hand because the new bands have a pull of 45lbs.

Now it is very comfortable to use, has a smooth progressive pull and runs an easy 24ftlbs.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wow!

That's amazing power!

That Strike 9 is a nice slingshot.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

That is a monster - probably capable of the illusive 1 shot can cut.


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

That's a seriously intense amount of TBG I'm guessing wow is that for hunting elephant cans lol..

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Hah hah, yes these are monster bands - the 1" steel balls weigh 895gn so you need some shove to get them up to speed.

On the screw hole that I reprofiled, I'm not at home at the moment so I had to use my knife to cut around the hole. When I get back I'll tidy it up with a countersink.


----------

